# thinkpad 600e 161 and 163 error



## chessypoofs (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi,

I have a thinkpad 600e model 2645-CBH that is giving me problems booting up. 

Whenever I power on the laptop, the memory count is displayed, followed by the numbers 161, then 163

After that, an icon that looks like a lock, with a picture of a monitor (screen) next to it is displayed waiting for a password. 

I'm not sure of what the password is... Looking at various websites, it looks to be a Supervisor password, but I'm not sure I've even set one before... 

Does anyone know of how to reset/remove this password prompt? I thought it might be the backup battery, since 161 means "dead battery" and 163 is to "set time and date", however I tried replacing the backup battery and still I get those 2 errors. 

Thanks


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

161 and 163 refer to a reset CMOS. Open the plate on the bottom to access the battery (CR2027 I think) and replace it with a new one. After that you'll just need to reset the CMOS values and it'll be fine!


----------



## chessypoofs (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi,

Actually, I tried replacing the battery with a CR2025 and I still get the same error message, the icon with the padlock still appears, (next to it still has an icon that looks like a monitor)

I've tried removing the main battery as well and restart the laptop without the main battery and the cmos battery. Same problem. 

I do not know what else to do..


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

If you're still locked out via a password then there's pretty much no hope, unfortunately. ThinkPads and most other laptops lack the ability to clear the CMOS passwords using jumpers and a trip to the manufacturer is often necessary.


----------



## chessypoofs (Apr 3, 2005)

Does anyone know where to find the jumper/switch to reset the password? I have no clue where on the board to look for it. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.. 

Thanks


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

It's a jumperless board unfortunately. Resetting the password has to be done by IBM as it involves chip work.


----------



## thinkpadtech (May 6, 2006)

please read the forum rules


----------



## eaxelrode (May 25, 2006)

ebackhus said:


> 161 and 163 refer to a reset CMOS. Open the plate on the bottom to access the battery (CR2027 I think) and replace it with a new one. After that you'll just need to reset the CMOS values and it'll be fine!



This is my first post so please bear with me.

I have a 1998 Thinkpad 385XD Win 98 FE, ca 3GB HD. Wanting to be able to use a wireless PC card, I installed a 20 GB HD and Win ME. There are issues, such as inability to find drivers for the sound card, and missing ThinkPad config items, but in general it works well.

However recently, after 6 weeks disuse, I am getting the 161 and 163 error messages. After resetting date and time all is well. But about half the time on starting I get the message and have to reset. The TP manual suggests leaving the laptop on for 1-2 days may sometimes help, and it has indeed decreased the frequency of this problem. But if I have to replace the backup battery, what does "reset the CMOS values" mean? Just the startup HD etc, or something more complicated?

Thanks


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

Well, unfortunately, the ThinkPad 600E's passwords cannot be reset. The icon you see is a user password. If you do not know it, I'm afraid you are locked out, as some of my users have been with their 600 series machines. The error codes you see are actually pointers in what spost are bad in the memory. The 600E features 32MB built-in RAM, so if that is bad, you are in deep. If not, memory swaps should solve that.

eaxelrode: Reset the CMOS by entering your system setup during POST and selecting something resembling "set default values" or "restore default values".

If the codes are actually CMOS errors, then they are quite bad...

I have had those errors before on my 600E. Some memory shuffling did the trick.


----------



## eaxelrode (May 25, 2006)

Thanks very much. I got the backup battery in the mail yesterday, and installed it, doing as you suggested, and all seems well

You mentioned swapping memory. I note that with only the native 32Mb installed the memory tests "OK". With the additional 64MB, the memory test always hangs up. Presumably something wrong. Yet at startup the machine detects 97Mb and says "OK"


Lastly, the new (actually refurbished) backup battery seems to be a CR2330 coin battery in a shrinkwrapped holder. Anyone ever try opening the shrinkwrap with heat to replace the coin battery?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

The coin battery is held in using a small clip that pushes it into the retaining slot. There should be no plastic on it.


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

That's how it is on many other models and on desktops. IBM ThinkPads use custom made batteries (on most models). Many are similar to this one:

http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/impactcomputersmiami_1900_401768770

I know my ThinkPads! :wink:


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

Upon further reading of replies, here is another one of IBM's funny/odd backup batteries:

http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/impactcomputersmiami_1900_402407785


----------



## eaxelrode (May 25, 2006)

laboye said:


> That's how it is on many other models and on desktops. IBM ThinkPads use custom made batteries (on most models). Many are similar to this one:
> 
> http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/impactcomputersmiami_1900_401768770
> 
> I know my ThinkPads! :wink:




OK, but inside is (I think) the CR2330) coin battery, and I think that "refurbishing" the IBM battery involves simply replacing that coin with a new one. My question was, how do they do that?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Ohhh, you mean the internal battery! Yes, those are special batteries that are hard to nab. I thought he meant tu CR-type battery located on the bottom near the RAM bay.


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

No, do not try to replace them with a CR-battery. The batteries used in internal/backup batteries use Lithium Polymer or Lithium formulations. They average around $20-35USD a pop. THEY ARE NOT CD-series batteries. Refurbishing one involves recharging it to specifications and selling it. Just get it from Impact Computers or some other place.


----------

